# Lost

## Katagoto

MerciLast edited by Katagoto on Tue Sep 27, 2011 6:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Katagoto

MerciLast edited by Katagoto on Tue Sep 27, 2011 6:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Tu dis que tu ne vois ta carte qu'avec les périphériques avancés, mais fonctionne-t-elle quand tu cliques sur Test ? Si oui, coche la case et place-la en haut de liste et le tour est joué, non ?

----------

## Katagoto

MerciLast edited by Katagoto on Tue Sep 27, 2011 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Tu as vérifié que les volumes ALSA étaient bien réglés ? alsamixer en console ou sinon installe kmix.

----------

## Katagoto

MerciLast edited by Katagoto on Tue Sep 27, 2011 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Tu es dans le groupe plugdev ?

(Désolé hein si les questions sont bateaux, mais je te demande comme ça me vient.)

----------

